
Disney Announces $12.99 Bundle for Disney+, Hulu, and ESPN+ - karma20
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/6/20757626/disney-plus-espn-hulu-bundle-price-date-streaming-service
======
cwkoss
Disney is THE major IP lobbying funder. They are the root of most of the evils
in our IP laws.

Please make the moral choice and pirate, don't give them more money.

~~~
superqwerty
this is a good deal. i have been waiting for this and will be buying it when
available. Hulu has really my fav shows and ESPN+ has UFC and other sports I
like.

------
jowday
I wonder how soon we're going to see an uptick in torrenting now that the
streaming landscape is fragmented.

~~~
jiveturkey
'now that'?

------
jiveturkey
well that's the end of netflix.

